# Wing Chun Geneva Switzerland



## leathem (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello i've been doin wing chun for bout a 3 years now, i've moved to switzerland recently and have been looking to carry on my training in geneva, i can't find anywhere to do it, the was one web site that said a guy calling himself black fox was teaching it but i have not been able to make contact any ideas wud be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tigreblanc (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, live in geneva for a long time.

actually there is not so much wing chun club in geneva.

Concerning blackfox (it's a club not a guy), i heard that they had difficult time, and i some of the instructors left and practice now by their own, but i'm not 100% sure about that. Anyway check out the website http://www.royaume.ch/blackfox/index.php?q=ndx

Another wing chun instructor who is related somehow with blackfox has it's own "club", check out the website http://www.swca.ch/nos_cours.htm.

I don't know personnaly these clubs/instructors and i don't know where did they learn wing chun and with whom, i just heard of them.

Another instructor is andreas rampf who practices Leung Ting lineage wing chun kung fu (http://www.ewto.ch/schools/41).

I don't know him either but i heard he is a competent instructor. His school, being affiliated with the EWTO, follows a strict program of progression in wing chun.

That's about what i know for wing chun in geneva.

Concerning me, I do practise wing chun kung fu for about one year in Sion with Ludovic Delaloye. It is about 1h50 from geneva by train.

Website http://gong-fu.ch/wingchun/

It really worth to go so far. He is a direct student of Ip Chun.

And i'm actually looking for people to practice with in Geneva, so let me know.

What about you ? What lineage of wing chun kung fu do you practice ?


----------



## leathem123 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,
   thanks for the reply, i contacted rexhepi, besim at http://www.swca.ch/nos_cours.htm he said he is tryin to get a room to hold a class, i have been training on and off for 3 years under Master Ting Kwok Kwai( who trained under Grandmaster Chu Shong Tin)/Sifu Paul Davidson/Sifu Billy Johnson http://www.niwckfa.org .
  I live in onex in geneva, and would be interested in training with other wing chun practitioners in geneva, my e-mail is jleathem01@qub.ac.uk, if u want to meet up and train.
Thanks.
John.


----------

